# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  odrastanje kaina?

## Ines

cure- jel netko procitao ovu knjigu?
kakva je ( ak moze malo detalja), biste ju preporucile?

ne mi gledat potpis  :Laughing:  -nije za mene nego bi ju htjela nekom poklonit, a opet ne bi 'macka u vreci'

----------


## tanja_b

Ja sam je čitala u rodilištu   :Wink:  
Meni se jako svidjela i preporučila bih je svima koji imaju mušku djecu. Potiče na razmišljanje. E sad, budući da sam je čitala na brzinu, ne sjećam se više detalja (bar ne onih koji bi te možda zanimali), ali pronašla sam link gdje je naveden i sadržaj knjige:

http://razvojdjece.crolink.net/knjige_kain.htm

----------


## Zdenka2

Pročitala sam je i često joj se vraćam. Napisao ju je liječnik koji je niz godina radio s muškom djecom i njihovim emotivnim razvojem. Objašnjava kako funkcionira emocionalnost dječaka i kako se iza njihove ljutnje krije čitav spektar emocija koje oni ne znaju izraziti, a mi ne znamo prepoznati. Preporučujem, meni je pomogla u komunikaciji s mojim često ljutitim M.

----------


## kloklo

Ja ću je nabaviti isto zbog MM   :Wink:

----------


## Mukica

kloklo imam je ja
oces da ti posudim?

----------


## emily

odlicna knjiga za mame djecaka, preporucujem  :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

dobro ste me podsjetile da je zaželim za rođendan  8)

----------


## kloklo

> kloklo imam je ja
> oces da ti posudim?


Možeeeeeee, srčeko si    :Love:

----------


## VedranaV

Fantastična knjiga, puno se iz nje može naučiti.

----------


## buby

hvala
potpis: mama malog muškarca  :Laughing:  

bum vidjela jel ima u knjižnici

----------


## Cicos macos

Buby, ajde javi jesi li našla knjigu, please   :Smile:  . Neki dan sam išla u knjižnicu, vjerojatno neću ići do isteka roka posudbe (KGZ), a baš me zanima imaju li (narafski, ak si i ti u KGZ  :Wink:  )
 :Love:

----------


## andrea

meni je isto prekrasna; pročitala sam ju cijelu još davno, al se često vraćam i čitam ponovo  :Smile:

----------


## anek

divna je knjiga, ja sam je već u više navrata preporučivala po forumu   :Grin:  

obavezno štivo svake dečkomame

----------


## Ines

ok, ok- nagovorile ste me  :Laughing:  
nadam se da cu sutra stic do profila pa bum je onda prvo ja procitala kad tolko hvalite, a onda poklanjam  :Grin:

----------


## Ines

:Embarassed:  
hvala na odgovorima  :Heart:

----------


## Mirta30

> divna je knjiga, ja sam je već u više navrata preporučivala po forumu   
> 
> obavezno štivo svake dečkomame


imaš li ju negdje na policama?  :Smile:

----------


## emy

i ja se biljezim na ovaj popis i kazem da je knjiga jako korisna. Procitala sam ju prije trudnoce, niti sanjala nisam da bih mogla imati jednog dana decka, i sada sam presretna. Ima jako puno prakticnih savjeta u njoj, govori puno o emocionalnom opismenjavanju djecaka.

----------


## Samoborka

E, i ja cu se potruditi potražiti je. Još jedna dečkomama   :Laughing:

----------


## Brunda

Dobro ste me podsjetile. Odmah nakon posla sam ju posudila u knjižnici i već sam ju počela čitati   :Smile:  
Netko je pitao da li je ima u KGZ. Ima!

----------


## anek

> anek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> divna je knjiga, ja sam je već u više navrata preporučivala po forumu   
> 
> obavezno štivo svake dečkomame
> 
> 
> imaš li ju negdje na policama?


nemam trenutno, jer sam je posudila šogorici koja je također dečkomama   :Grin: , kad pročita ti si na redu   :Wink:

----------


## Mirta30

> Mirta30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  anek prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Kiss:

----------


## buby

ja sam bila u knjižnici na Savici - nemaju
odnosno, poslala sam mm (ja još nisam bila vani)

ali to ne znači da ju neću i ja pročitati  :Wink:

----------


## Brunda

> ja sam bila u knjižnici na Savici - nemaju


Posudila sam u Tin Ujević kod Trešnjevačkog placa.

----------


## buby

Brunda  :Love:

----------


## Brunda

Ali ne znam koliko primjeraka imaju. Možda ćeš morat pričekati dok je ja ne pročitam i vratim   :Laughing:

----------


## Zoila

Jucer sam uzela svoj primjerak iz knjiznice Precko - ocito ih ima na vise mjesta.

----------


## tanja_b

Pogledajte na www.kgz.hr link e-katalog knjižnica grada Zagreba, pa tamo možete vidjeti koje knjižnice imaju tu knjigu i čak je li knjiga dostupna ili posuđena.

Iako, iz vlastitog iskustva, znam da baš ne ažuriraju taj popis - ali barem orijentacijski!

----------


## Mala

još jedna dečkomama koja je kupila tu knjigu odavno, pročitala je nekoliko puta i vraćam joj se često.

našla sam u njoj odgovore na neke dvojbe i pitanja na koja nisam sama mogla znati (ženski mozak) i pomogla mi je da bolje shvatim i kvalitetnije pristupim mom dječaku.

preporučam je uvijek

----------


## Ines

super ste cure, hvala jos jednom.
bas sam ju neki dan trazila u profilu u bogovicevoj al je nemaju vise.
al nema veze- naci cu je, imam vremena ( naime- saznala sam i da je rodjendan za koji sam ju mislila pokloniti za dva mjeseca a ne za dva tjedna kak sam ja mislila  :Laughing:  )

----------


## ms. ivy

zezaš, nema u profilu??

a u knjižari u teslinoj?

MOJ rođendan je za dva tjedna i hoću je dobiti na vrijemeee..!  :/

----------


## tanja_b

Pogledajte u superknjižaru (Rooseveltov trg) i knjižaru Ljevak na Trgu.
Ne garantiram da će ih tamo biti, ali moglo bi se naći. U superknjižari obično nađem i ono od čega sam već odustala.

----------


## Ines

u profilu u bogovicevoj nisu imali u subotu, drugdje nisam gledala zbog gore navedene spoznaje o rodjendanu  :Grin:

----------


## anek

cure, ja sam tu knjigu kupila na vrhu radićeve u jednom dučanćiću sa anđelima, suvenirima.. :?..nemam pojma zašto, ali oni prodaju Kaina i još par knjiga, ne znam da li još imaju, ali mogu pogledati jer mi je u susjedstvu    :Wink:

----------


## ms. ivy

aaa, znam taj dućan. ajde pliz poviri pa da znam kamo da šaljem mm-a da me iznenadi.   :Wink:

----------


## anek

> aaa, znam taj dućan. ajde pliz poviri pa da znam kamo da šaljem mm-a da me iznenadi.


ok, pa javim

----------


## anek

provjerila sam, kaina ima za kupiti u zgb u radićevoj na vrhu/prije skretanja za kamenita vrata/ u malom poklon dučančiću koji prodaje anđele , svijeće i minijature kućica; košta 160 kn.

----------


## ms. ivy

:Love:

----------


## Annie

Imaš u Veble knjižari, u staroj Vlaškoj (ja kupila), 129 kn!

----------


## Luna Rocco

Meni se ta knjiga nikako nije svidjela, ne zbog tematike, već zbog načina razrade - nekako mi je sve pojednostavljeno i onako tipično američki "self-help" prikazano. Nije mi sjelo.

----------


## tanja_b

Hja, kad knjigu piše Amerikanac, mora biti u američkom stilu. 
Ali ovaj put me to nije smetalo.

----------


## anek

> Meni se ta knjiga nikako nije svidjela, ne zbog tematike, već zbog načina razrade - nekako mi je sve pojednostavljeno i onako tipično američki "self-help" prikazano. Nije mi sjelo.


u pravu si da je napisana "američki" i pomalo self-help.
meni bez obzira na to ipak dosta dobra jer se autori bave zaista interesantnom tematikom za koju nisam vidjela neku drugu, bolju knjigu od ove trenutno..ipak bih i dalje preporučila svakoj dečkomami da pročita    :Wink:

----------


## Bubica

a meni je dojam upravo suprotan - da je knjiga pisana na velikom profesionalnom iskustvu i nizu istraživanja. Meni je knjiga odlična (iako se bavi američkim uvjetima življenja pa možda u svemu i nije prenosiva na našu djecu).

----------


## anek

> a meni je dojam upravo suprotan - da je knjiga pisana na velikom profesionalnom iskustvu i nizu istraživanja.


to je definitivno istina.

----------


## Zoila

> a meni je dojam upravo suprotan - da je knjiga pisana na velikom profesionalnom iskustvu i nizu istraživanja.


slazem se stime. Dosla sam do negdje polovice knjige i zadovoljna sam jer je knjiga ipak strucna s konkretnim primjerima iz osobnog iskustva tih dva psihologa u svojim praksama. 




> Meni je knjiga odlična (iako se bavi američkim uvjetima življenja pa možda u svemu i nije prenosiva na našu djecu).


a za ovo, ne slazem se u potpunosti jer su "rijesenja" dosta razumljiva i primjenljiva bilo gdje na svijetu. Npr. poruka koju sam ja shvatila iz poglavlja o ocevima i sinovima je da otac mora biti svjestan svog ponasanja i utjecaj koji njegovo ponasanje ima na sina, s konkretnim pozitivnim i negativnim primjerima.

----------


## Bubica

nisam mislila na generalnu poruku već više opise njihovih škola, vrtića, načina življenja...

----------


## Zoila

aahhaa o.k. - to je drugo  8)

----------


## tatek

Bas sam poceo citati knjigu i prosli su me trnci po ledjima vec nakon prvih stranica - to je prva knjiga koju sam citao (a bilo ih je dosta) koja dodiruje tu dosad uglavnom tabu tematiku. Vidjet cu kud se stvar dalje razvija (zasad sam negdje na 40-toj stranici i dosad su se samo iznosili primjeri uz poneku ideju za pomoc), no vec sama stvar da se o tome pise je odlicna.

Mislim da bi se tu mogli naci i mnogi odrasli muskarci (naravno, nasao sam se i ja u nekim primjerima).

----------


## ms. ivy

prema kraju je sve bolja!   :Smile:

----------


## Zoila

PAZNJA PAZNJA!!!

sutra moram vratiti knjigu u knjiznicu Precko (kod shoppin centra) - hoce li ju tko sljedece?

----------


## tatek

> PAZNJA PAZNJA!!!
> 
> sutra moram vratiti knjigu u knjiznicu Precko (kod shoppin centra) - hoce li ju tko sljedece?


Tko ju uzme nek odmah pogleda nasu izlozbu tamo (jos je ni sami nismo vidjeli izvjesenu) ...   :Laughing:

----------


## Zoila

:Laughing:  ajme tatek, zaboravila sam i to spomenuti! Vec mi je jucer tz rekla za izlozbu  8)

----------


## tatek

Citam i dalje knjigu, na trecini sam - moram reci da se zadnjih godina/desetljeca nikad nisam toliko prisjecao djetinjstva i skolskih dana kao ovih sad dana dok citam knjigu.
Zene, ne znam kak to vama izgleda dok citate, ali meni (i jos vjerojatno mnoooogim tatama) svako malo iskoci neki detalj koji sam i sam prozivio na ovaj ili onaj nacin.

----------


## Brunda

Meni su stalno pred očima moj tata, brat, mm i Sven. Samo se situacije izmjenjuju.

----------


## zrinka

onda, preporucujete knjigu?

----------


## Brunda

Naravno   :Smile:

----------


## tatek

> onda, preporucujete knjigu?


Da, obavezno.

Mislim da je jako korisno pogledati neke stvari sa drugacijeg, muskog gledista. Zbog toga sam vec prije preporucavao onu knjigu od Barbare de Angelis " Secrets About Men Every Woman Should Know" (da malo bacite pogled na neke stvari sa muzevog gledista, potvrdjujem vjerodostojnost sadrzaja   :Wink:  ),a  sad ovo daje pogled sa gledista vasih i nasih sinova.

----------


## Samoborka

I u mojim je rukama. Trenutno sam toliko odusevljena da odmah idem da je dalje citam.   :Laughing:

----------


## buca

ja sam je neki dan završila. koliko toga mi je prije bilo nepoznato i nejasno..
super je knjiga

----------


## tweety

> I u mojim je rukama. Trenutno sam toliko odusevljena da odmah idem da je dalje citam.


i ja

----------


## Janoccka

I ja sam se zagrijala, ali je nema u VK...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## andrea

pa naručiš u superknjižari, šalju poštom, ak je imaju

ja sam ju naručila preko "ostvarenje", oni su iz lekenika i stigla mi je kroz par dana  :Smile:

----------


## bdina

I ja sam ju naručila, i dobila, ali trenutno još čitam jednu drugu knjigu, pa sam ovu posudila bratu. Ma užas je koliko meni treba da pročitam jednu knjigu, pa sam se predbilježila za tečaj brzog čitanja. Ako se uspijem izorganizirat tih dana bit će super.

----------


## tanja_b

Čitam ponovo "Odrastanje Kaina" i sad sam u fazi da bih je gurala u ruke svakome tko ima ili je imao dječaka u kući (ili je odrastao uz brata, npr.).
I nije isto kao kad sam je čitala u rodilištu i sad. Sad pred sobom vidim konkretnu osobu. Pokušavam zamisliti svoje dijete u nekih situacijama. I  strašno je i zanimljivo u isti mah. 
Samo ne znam kome prvo da je proslijedim - MM-u ili svojoj mami. Mislim da bi oboje bili obavezni pročitati.

----------


## sabaleta

Janoccka, MM čita Odrastanje Kaina (posudili u Knjižnici), javit ću ti kad bude vraćao.

----------


## iraz

eto malo podižem iz prašine, ali zna li netko gdje je ima za kupiti? Nema u Profilu, niti u Veble niti superknjižara. Netko je spominjao neki dućan u radićevoj, kako se zove da tamo provjerim telefonski? Može i u Rijeci ofkors.

----------


## tatek

> eto malo podižem iz prašine, ali zna li netko gdje je ima za kupiti? Nema u Profilu, niti u Veble niti superknjižara. Netko je spominjao neki dućan u radićevoj, kako se zove da tamo provjerim telefonski? Može i u Rijeci ofkors.


Pogledaj knjižnice!

Začudila bi se koliko dobrih knjigfa ima u knjižnicama, često baš i na  policama, uvijek dostupnih.

----------


## krumpiric

Gle ovako, ja ću ti je poslati, ako ti nije bed što je na engleskom!ALI ALI ALI podsjeti me tisuću puta na pp i na mail i na sve, jer sam maloumna otkad sam trudna (jednostavno mislim na previše stvari). To najbolje može potvrdit tiwi kojoj već 2mjeseca obećavam Kraljevsku pusu, koju sam donijela na posao, pa odnijela u auto, jednom čak i prošla kraj pošte sa njom...

da en spominjem da ideem danas na pregled, a zaboravila sam dignut nalaze briseva i krvne grupe i sl.

----------


## mala mrvica

Ja sam je sad narucila bas ce mi dobro doci da shvatim moje muskarce  :Heart:

----------


## Balarosa

Možda ovdje?

Inače, je sam li ja jedina koju je ta knjiga deprimirala? Čitala sam ju prije nekih godinu dana i sjećam se tog dojma kako je neizbježno da T. u nekom razodblju jednostavno bude nesretan. Možda bih trebala probati ponovo.

----------


## Zdenka2

Meni je ta knjiga u jednom periodu jako pomogla, jer mi je objasnila tu mušku ljutnju i dala neke smjernice za put kroz nju. Muška djeca vrlo često sve osjećaje iskazuju kroz ljutnju - treba im pomoći da ih razlikuju. Nije svejedno što je ta knjiga nastala nakon duge prakse autora s djecom.

----------


## Hermione

Toplo bih preporučila "Odrastanje Kaina" svakome. Meni je otvorila neke nove horizonte i cesto joj se iznova vraćam.
Čitala sam je s MM-om zajedno jer je i on izvukao na površinu neke svoje situacije iz prošlosti - oboje smo inspirirani tom knjigom.

----------


## iraz

*Balarosa* hvala naručila sam preko tvog linka pa sad čekam potvrdu na mail jel je imaju.
*Krumpiric* hvala na ponudi, meni paše na engleski al ja bi da je i MM pročita a to bi mu bilo naporno na engl.

----------


## iraz

> Ja sam je sad narucila bas ce mi dobro doci da shvatim moje muskarce


Odakle?

----------


## Rebbeca

Jojjj sad ste me navukle na tu knjigu, kad pročitam ove dvije koje sam posudila u knjižnici pitat ću za Kajina, makar sumnjam, ipak je to knjižnica maleckog grada  :Sad:

----------


## šaulinka

Ajmeee koliko dugo nije bilo govora o knjizi. Nigdje je nemogu pronaci  :Sad:  dali bi je se itko tko je ima na svojoj polici prodao???

----------


## NanoiBeba

bi. Samo da ju prvo potražim

----------


## cokolina

Može meni ako si nasla?

----------


## NanoiBeba

Nisam našla

----------


## cokolina

Ah steta, ako nadjes, uzimam je..

----------


## zutaminuta

Nisam znala gdje smjestiti, ali da, društvo doista smrvi dječacima sretan zdrav duh u počecima.

Dakle, idem juče s mojima, javi se kolega mojoj školarki preko puta ceste, sretan, pređe i nastavi govoriti gdje mu je kuća. Starija sestra mu iz čista mira odjednom spusti kapu preko očiju,  malac zaplače, rastajemo se jer idemo u drugom smjeru, sestra gleda prema nama, ja u nju, baka koja je s njima okrene se prema malcu da nastave, sestri ništa, a po meni izrazito se ružno ponijela, kao da ju je bilo sram što je manji brat tako sretan i društven, pa ga je morala odrezati.

----------


## tanja_b

> Nisam znala gdje smjestiti, ali da, društvo doista smrvi dječacima sretan zdrav duh u počecima.
> 
> Dakle, idem juče s mojima, javi se kolega mojoj školarki preko puta ceste, sretan, pređe i nastavi govoriti gdje mu je kuća. Starija sestra mu iz čista mira odjednom spusti kapu preko očiju,  malac zaplače, rastajemo se jer idemo u drugom smjeru, sestra gleda prema nama, ja u nju, baka koja je s njima okrene se prema malcu da nastave, sestri ništa, a po meni izrazito se ružno ponijela, kao da ju je bilo sram što je manji brat tako sretan i društven, pa ga je morala odrezati.


Ima raznih primjera i situacija, ali ovo što opisuješ meni više vuče na kritiku odnosa starijeg i mlađeg djeteta, a ne nužno djevojčica i dječaka.

----------


## Lili75

Ja sam 3x čitala da shvatim ppst  :škartoc: jel žuta piše o svojim klincima ili o klincima kolege, tko sretan predje i objašnjava gdje živi - kolega ili sin ??

Slažem se s tanja_b, to je medjuodnos starijeg i mladjeg djeteta, ne nužno na osnovu spolova.

----------

